# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Rhostez le designer de workflow dans vos applications WPF

## Jrme Lambert

> Dans cet article nous allons nous pencher sur la possibilit d'hberger le designer de workflow dans vos applications WPF.


http://vincentlaine.developpez.com/t...t/wf-designer/

N'hsitez pas  donner votre avis  ::):

----------


## Farous

Merci.

Je dpouille en ce moment mme le net pour trouver le moyen de rehoster correctement.

Mon but est de faire un outils qui surveille une file de production et je pense arriver  la dessiner via le designer.

----------


## davcha

Ce tuto n'est plus d'actualit avec WF4.

A lire : http://msmvps.com/blogs/theproblemso...er-in-wf4.aspx

----------

